# Last Christmas in the UK



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

For us its the last Christmas in the UK for some time , our next Christmas will be in Spain ! We are so looking forward to our move and are having a family Christmas here , next year its a family New Year in Spain ! I am a great friend of the local charity shop as I clear out prior to my move , we are planning only to bring things that are useful or beautiful , the house we have bought is furnished and although some of it is not to my taste some is and what isn't will be given away to folks that need it. It feels like a new adventure that has been in the planning some time and we cant wait to see what that brings. A visit in May to sort out the practical stuff, dog run being built , buying cars, SIM cards, we have done our homework and hopefully this will be relatively straightforward (hmm ) We are off skiing and skating in Tignes in January and then its all work work, work to be ready for our move, Life is good and wanted to share that moves to Spain can be really positive if you have done your planning and homework , lets hope 2 yrs of Spanish lessons will at least help me to have a simple conversation in my local village !


----------



## sean14592 (Dec 15, 2014)

Congratulations, I hope you have a great final Christmas in the UK!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your progress and in particular on having made the effort to learn some Spanish before getting there. 

Having seen the pictures on the local Javea weather site this morning, I rather wish I was spending this Christmas there!



maureen47 said:


> For us its the last Christmas in the UK for some time , our next Christmas will be in Spain ! We are so looking forward to our move and are having a family Christmas here , next year its a family New Year in Spain ! I am a great friend of the local charity shop as I clear out prior to my move , we are planning only to bring things that are useful or beautiful , the house we have bought is furnished and although some of it is not to my taste some is and what isn't will be given away to folks that need it. It feels like a new adventure that has been in the planning some time and we cant wait to see what that brings. A visit in May to sort out the practical stuff, dog run being built , buying cars, SIM cards, we have done our homework and hopefully this will be relatively straightforward (hmm ) We are off skiing and skating in Tignes in January and then its all work work, work to be ready for our move, Life is good and wanted to share that moves to Spain can be really positive if you have done your planning and homework , lets hope 2 yrs of Spanish lessons will at least help me to have a simple conversation in my local village !


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> For us its the last Christmas in the UK for some time , our next Christmas will be in Spain ! We are so looking forward to our move and are having a family Christmas here , next year its a family New Year in Spain ! I am a great friend of the local charity shop as I clear out prior to my move , we are planning only to bring things that are useful or beautiful , the house we have bought is furnished and although some of it is not to my taste some is and what isn't will be given away to folks that need it. It feels like a new adventure that has been in the planning some time and we cant wait to see what that brings. A visit in May to sort out the practical stuff, dog run being built , buying cars, SIM cards, we have done our homework and hopefully this will be relatively straightforward (hmm ) We are off skiing and skating in Tignes in January and then its all work work, work to be ready for our move, Life is good and wanted to share that moves to Spain can be really positive if you have done your planning and homework , lets hope 2 yrs of Spanish lessons will at least help me to have a simple conversation in my local village !


A lot of planning certainly goes a long way, I hope that it works as well for you as it did for us. We adopted the same policy of only bringing only what we definitely can't bear to be without. It helped enormously and we only have a few small regrets (like the ironing board believe it or not).


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Maureen

If you don't mind over the coming weeks, I might need a little nod in the right direction regarding what you've just achieved? I'm in the preliminary stage, just prior to property negotiation, so any recent tips would be a great help. 

I'm moving over with my wife + 2 kids + a dog! - Aiming for the move around June-July 15. 

Well done BTW


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Maureen. Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

You can go off people you know.
After this Christmas, we still have another three.

Meanwhile, Seasons Greetings to every one on Expats.

Derek & Nikki


----------



## Kezar001 (Mar 29, 2014)

We have one more Year, retiring early and planning to drive To our new house in Spain on the 28th dec 2015! 

It did not seem that long ago that it was 5 years and counting

The Planning continues..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Maureen, I can tell you it's every bit as good as you hope it will be. Keep us all posted on your progress.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments , we have been very Spanish today and had a Christmas meal and opened presents , my son and his girlfriend will be in Vegas for Christmas dinner so decided to celebrate today with them before they flew off . My presents are all useful things for Spanish life as requested so all good.

Expatliving - happy to share some our experiences on our journey to get this far , its been eventful !

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

maureen47 said:


> Thanks for all the comments , we have been very Spanish today and had a Christmas meal and opened presents , my son and his girlfriend will be in Vegas for Christmas dinner so decided to celebrate today with them before they flew off . My presents are all useful things for Spanish life as requested so all good.
> 
> Expatliving - happy to share some our experiences on our journey to get this far , its been eventful !
> 
> Feliz Navidad



Thanks for that Maureen, little bits of red tape can hold up a near juggernaut of work to push through, so a quick "I thought I'd ask?" will be gratefully appreciated. 

Merry Christmas to you as well


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Kezar001 said:


> We have one more Year, retiring early and planning to drive To our new house in Spain on the 28th dec 2015!
> 
> It did not seem that long ago that it was 5 years and counting
> 
> The Planning continues..........


I've gone off you as well.

See above.
Derek


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We do the traditional Christmas Day thing for our son so he got his presents from Santa yesterday. His Spanish friends get all their presents on three kings - 6 January - then go back to school on the 7th. At least our way he has a couple of weeks to get bored with his Lego and light sabre. Some of our Spanish friends think our way might be better - for the kids at least and two of them did just that!!


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Maureen, we've just joined the forum tonight. Still to wade through much of what you have probably but it's encouraging to see someone ready to make the leap. Hope all goes well for you.


----------

